# How do you rate Grid Finance comaped with other P2P sites and why ?



## MrEarl (27 Nov 2017)

Hello,

What are peoples views on Grid Finance, in comparison to other P2P websites ?

Personally, I found them very slow to get going and at one point I actually wondered if they would even survive because there was so little activity on the site, but they appear to be significantly more active now.

One thing I like about Grid Finance for P2P purposes, is that the lending rate is set by the lenders who are advancing the money, rather than predetermined by the actual website itself. 

I would love to see better online reporting for lenders, and more detailed information on the borrowers, but this seems to be a bit of a common trend across the P2Ps, or at least that is the impression I get from my own limited experiences.


----------

